# Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch



## red_devil256 (30. Oktober 2018)

*Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Hallo..

ich habe mein Sys zusammengebaut und es läuft alles super. Ich hab halt gemerkt, dass mein Dark Rock Pro 4 im Win mal hochdreht kurz und dann wieder runter. Lüfterprofil ist auf Standard und idle Temp sind so zw 38 und 44 bei 3dmark ca 61 bis 67 Grad. Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich dieses Problem loswerde?


----------



## P4tze (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Beim 2700x treten manchmal heat spikes auf. Bei deinem Board kannst du im BIOS unter Monitor eine Verzögerung einstellen.
Damit kannst du die Spikes komplett ausgleichen. Versuch mal eine Verzögerung zwischen 12 und  51 Sekunden.


----------



## red_devil256 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Wieviel Verzögerung stellt man da ein? Geht ab 2.6sec los..

Alles klar Danke versuche ich mal. Also den rest auf Standard dann lassen?


----------



## Haui92 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Da häng ich mich mal dran. Hab das selbe Board, aber noch den boxed Kühler. Dort tritt das selbe auf wie oben beschrieben. Lüfterkurve habe ich schon angepasst und bin auch beim Energeisparplan zurück vom "Für AMD Ryzen ausbalanciert" zu "Ausbalanciert". 
Somit hat sich das hochdrehen des Lüfters im Browserbetrieb fast erledigt. Aber nur fast. Deswegen wollte ich nochmal genauer fragen was es mit der Verzögerung auf sich hat und was man da am besten einstellt.


----------



## red_devil256 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*



Haui92 schrieb:


> Da häng ich mich mal dran. Hab das selbe Board, aber noch den boxed Kühler. Dort tritt das selbe auf wie oben beschrieben. Lüfterkurve habe ich schon angepasst und bin auch beim Energeisparplan zurück vom "Für AMD Ryzen ausbalanciert" zu "Ausbalanciert".
> Somit hat sich das hochdrehen des Lüfters im Browserbetrieb fast erledigt. Aber nur fast. Deswegen wollte ich nochmal genauer fragen was es mit der Verzögerung auf sich hat und was man da am besten einstellt.



Energiesparplan im Win oder im Bios?


----------



## Haui92 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Unter Windows 10 hab ich es geändert. Hatte es vorher auf "Ryzen ausbalanciert", aber das war ja unerträglicht. Auf dem normalen "ausbalanciert" ist es schon viel angenehmer.


----------



## red_devil256 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Vielen Dank ich probier das mal aus. Melde mich später nochmal. Aber PWM könnte nicht defekt sein bzw das Board oder?

Haui92 was ich noch fragen wollte. Hast du bei deinem Board die Folien abgezogen auf dem Kühler?


----------



## -Xe0n- (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Habe die AMD Board auch diese AI Suite? Da kann man doch alles wunderbar einstellen...
Edit:
ja gibts bei den Asus AMD Boards auch


https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/Utility/ASUS_AI_Suite3_WIN10-64_V3.00.13__0612.zip


----------



## red_devil256 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*



-Xe0n- schrieb:


> Habe die AMD Board auch diese AI Suite? Da kann man doch alles wunderbar einstellen...
> 
> Edit:
> ja gibts bei den Asus AMD Boards auch
> ...



Was kann man da genau einstellen? Hat das jaulen dann ein Ende


----------



## P4tze (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*



red_devil256 schrieb:


> Was kann man da genau einstellen? Hat das jaulen dann ein Ende


Also ihr könnt ganz normal eure Lüfterkurven hinterlegen. Die Verzögerung gibt nur an wie lange es dauert um auf den hinterlegten Wert zu kommen.

Beispiel dein Lüfter soll bei 60C ca. 70% drehen, dann dreht er von z.B. aktuell 50% auf 70% in 50 Sekunden. 
Das bedeutet das ein Heatspike ohne Konsequenz bleibt. Dein Lüfter kann in der kurzen Zeit dann nicht mehr so hoch drehen.
Siehe Screenshot aus dem HWLux forum.


----------



## red_devil256 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*



P4tze schrieb:


> Also ihr könnt ganz normal eure Lüfterkurven hinterlegen. Die Verzögerung gibt nur an wie lange es dauert um auf den hinterlegten Wert zu kommen.
> 
> Beispiel dein Lüfter soll bei 60C ca. 70% drehen, dann dreht er von z.B. aktuell 50% auf 70% in 50 Sekunden.
> Das bedeutet das ein Heatspike ohne Konsequenz bleibt. Dein Lüfter kann in der kurzen Zeit dann nicht mehr so hoch drehen.
> Siehe Screenshot aus dem HWLux forum.



Was hast du für eine Lüfterkurve hinterlegt? Aber keine 100 Prozent oder?


----------



## P4tze (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Für meine Wasserkühlung habe ich folgende Kurve hinterlegt.


Spoiler





```
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control 	PWM Mode
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source 	CPU
Chassis Fan 1 Smoothing Up/Down Time 	255 sec
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit 	500 RPM
Chassis Fan 1 Profile 	Manual
Chassis Fan 1 Upper Temperature 	75
Chassis Fan 1 Max. Duty Cycle (%) 	85
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature 	46
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) 	60
Chassis Fan 1 Lower Temperature 	30
Chassis Fan 1 Min. Duty Cycle (%) 	40
```


----------



## Haui92 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*



red_devil256 schrieb:


> Haui92 was ich noch fragen wollte. Hast du bei deinem Board die Folien abgezogen auf dem Kühler?



Folie abgezogen? Ich habe nirgends eine Folie gesehen ^^
Beschreib das mal bitte genauer.


----------



## red_devil256 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Auf dem Board ist wo der Schriftzug steht Repuplic of Gamers eine Folie drauf und auf der glänzenden Fläche auch. Ich habe diese abgezogen, da ich mir dachte, dass die wegen der Wärmeentwicklung vlt lösen kann


----------



## Haui92 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Ja stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst. Ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Aber denke nicht das das Auswirkungen auf die Wärmeentwicklung hat.


----------



## red_devil256 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Also ist die bei dir noch dran und keine Probleme?


----------



## Haui92 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Nein ich hab soweit keine Probleme. Wie gesagt den größten Effekt hatte bei mir die Umstellung des Energiesparplans.


----------



## red_devil256 (30. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Schade hätte ich das gewusst, dann wären die Folien noch dran.


----------



## Haui92 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Hat es bei dir geholfen den Energiesparplan zu ändern? Ich bin im Moment eigentlich recht zufrieden was die Laustärke des CPU-Lüfters angeht, obwohl ich nur den boxed Kühler habe. Manchmal tourt er noch hoch. Da ich in dieser Sache trotzdem empfindlich bin kommt früher oder später noch ein Tower-Kühler. 
Dieses Verzögern über das Bios habe ich aber noch nicht getestet. Solltest du das mal testen würde ich mich über ein Feedback freuen.


----------



## red_devil256 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Also der Energiesparplan hat bei mir nicht wirklich geholfen. Die Verzögerung geht besser an die Sache ran. Es jault nicht mehr sondern fährt schön dezent hoch. Ich weiss halt nicht genau wie ich die Kurve erstellen soll. Mit dem Dark Rock sollte man silent sein und zugleich ein gutes Ergenis erzielen können. 100 prozent muss man glaub nicht fahren mit dem Kühler oder?


----------



## Haui92 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Hast du im BIOS schon mal die Lüfter automatisch optimiert? Das habe ich dann nochmal gemacht. Das findest du dort wo du die Lüfterkurven einstellen kannst, gleich als ersten Punkt. Die kalibrieren sich dann, sprich die Lüfterkurven werden erstmal automatisch angepasst je nach eingebautem Lüfter. 
Wenn das nicht hilft kann ich nicht mehr viel sagen. Ich habe leider auch erst angefangen mich damit zu beschäftigen (seit Sonntag neues System). 
Achso und bei mir geht der Lüfter erst ab 75 Grad auf 100%. 
Wie viel Verzögerung hast du eingestellt? Will das eventuell auch mal probieren.


----------



## red_devil256 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

So jetzt melde ich mich wieder. Also habe es auf 255sec eingestellt und das jaulen hat ein Ende.


----------



## Haui92 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Und Temperaturen sind trotzdem normal?


----------



## red_devil256 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*



Haui92 schrieb:


> Und Temperaturen sind trotzdem normal?



Also im Win zeigt es mir zwischen 37 und 47 Grad an pendelt hin und her. 3DMark ist die Temp zwischen 60 und 70 Grad. Kurzzeitig mal auf 74 Grad. Ist doch Ok oder im Idle und im Benchmark?

Lass grad Prime95 laufen und did Temp laut Hwinfo tdie 75.9 Grad


----------



## P4tze (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Du muss halt im Auge behalten, wie sich die Temperatur über die Zeit entwickelt. Wie bei allen CPU´s geht die Temperatur je nach Takt und Spannung innerhalb von Sekunden hoch. So schnell überträgt sich die Hitze nicht auf deinen Kühler und wird auch nicht wieder abgeführt.


----------



## red_devil256 (31. Oktober 2018)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Ich könnte noch auf 63sec runter. Das macht fast kein Unterschied. Prime95 20min ca 75 Grad tdie laut HWinfo.

Anbei noch ein Bild wie es mit dem Kühler ausschaut Haui92




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackstar_88 (19. Mai 2019)

*AW: Dark Rock Pro 4 mit Ryzen 7 2700x Lüfter drehen unnötig hoch*

Wo genau im BIOS kann man es einstellen für das "X470 Taichi" ?

Die Energieplan-Einstellung hat bei mir nichts gebracht.

Der CPU Lüfter geht nach einem Neustart manchmal, nicht immer auf 1500 Umdrehungen hoch.


----------

